# Seeking Gamers in Nagoya, Japan area



## mbcestelle (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

I wanted to get the word out of two groups of English and Japanese players in the Nagoya area.

  1) This group plays at the local game shop, Yellow Submarine, in Osu Nagoya.  Here, we hold the various official WotC events, Game Days, Encounters, and Lair Assault.  Games are usually on Sundays [4pm - 8pm] with Encounters on Wednesday [7pm - 9pm].  Other days and times are open for use so take a look at the store. [A search for Yellow Submarine, Nagoya will lead you to the site.  Japanese only]

 2)This group is mostly English speakers but open to all players that meet usually on Saturday evenings in the Chikusa area.  We are presently using D&D 4E rules and the standard group consists of four players.  If interested, take a look at the yahoo groups page where we keep players abreast of playing time and location. [A search on Yahoo groups for Nagoya_gamers will get you to our webpage.]

I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


----------

